# Can anyone help me find very small, battery-powered colored single lights?



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Blinky lights might work-- Here is a link to the site http://www.flashingblinkylights.com...p-1462.html?osCsid=uao3cjnkrh18pe4j2hu10b3r51

These little lights come in several colors and in a flashing or non-flashing variety--the link is for the non-flashing variety. They are also magnetic if you choose to use them that way, so you can stick them on all kinds of things--they come with their own magnet.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Button Lights*









Something like this? I can only find the flashing ones. I, at one time, had a few in different colors. Some people call them button lights, or body lights. Good luck with your search.


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.jackstoolshed.com/p-76-super-bright-led-swivel-clip-light-4-led-color-choices.aspx


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

the link I posted directs you to a non-flashing blinky light if you read the description. The pictures of the flashing and non-flashing look pretty much the same. I have both kinds in several colors. I also buy some of the clearance blinkies that have a logo and use them as well because when they are flashing in a dark space mostly you just see the color of the light not the logo so much.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks! I am wondering if those will be bright enough?

I need steady (non flashing) lights and more of an all-around glow than a spotlight as I want the vase to sort of glow, like this:


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

okay, since I have everything in your picture I just tried it out with a white non-flashing blinky and the clear stones and it gave off a nice soft glow. I actually used the magnet on each side of the glass bottom so the blinky would not move around--though my glass bottom was not as thick as the one in your picture. The light is pretty bright. 

The light was decorative and mood setting, but it is not going to give you enough light to read by . Also I think the amount of stones shown in your picture is about the right depth--more and the glow would probably be too weak--though you could use more than one blinky. If I were better at the technical stuff I would post a picture--I am going to learn how to do that some day--really I am. Hope the lights work for you.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Go to save-on-crafts.com and they have tons of battery operated lights for vases, etc.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Check out the dollar stores. I've picked up lots of different kinds of lights - generally they are the book light type LEDs, but they have different types. Some book lights come really small, and you could wrap them in colored cellophane and then bury them in the glass beads and they might work the way you want... a glow not a spot effect.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Minshe said:


> okay, since I have everything in your picture I just tried it out with a white non-flashing blinky and the clear stones and it gave off a nice soft glow. I actually used the magnet on each side of the glass bottom so the blinky would not move around--though my glass bottom was not as thick as the one in your picture. The light is pretty bright.


Thanks for trying it out! I will have to try a few to see how it works. I want a fairly bright glow to provide some amount of lighting of the area but it doesn't have to be REALLY bright. 
The vase I put the photo of is just an example, I will actually be using ones that look like this (the small size):










The stones I will be using are clear, round ones that are smaller than the ones in the photo and I'll probably be filling the vase up halfway or so.





Jules17 said:


> Go to save-on-crafts.com and they have tons of battery operated lights for vases, etc.


Actually that was where I found that photo I posted. The problem with them is you have to buy the vase lights in 10-packs and it gets expensive when I only need 3-5 of each color. Also I was hoping to find lights that cost less than that since I don't need them to be waterproof.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Short of taping a bare LED bulb to a 3v button battery you're not really going to find anything much cheaper than the Nifty Mart clip-on LEDs... maybe you could call them and special request specific colors.

http://niftymart.com/clip-on_12pack.aspx


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah but I'm not sure if the clip-on ones will work, they look more like a directional light, what I need is something that will make the whole vase glow basically, not have a light pointing out, and I don't want it to be visible once I put the stones in there (I mean the glow/light should be visible but not the light source.)


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Unless you buy special wide-angle LED bulbs (and most commercial products do not use these) or frost the bulbs by sanding them... pretty much everything you get that's made with LEDs is going to be directional lighting. What you're hoping for is that the beads will scatter the light.

Really, for all the trouble you're going to go through to try to figure out a "cheaper" solution, you're better off with these (with discount codes below):

http://www.100candles.com/submersible_led_lights.htm

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/100candles.com


----------

